# Listened to a JL XD600/1 today.



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure what was more impressive...the fact it had more guts than a 500/1v2 or the fact it is slightly larger than my hand.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

BRB, restarting firefox since the pics didn't show up.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry, rep showed up with it to show us and I hijacked it spur of the moment to fire it up...no camera. But let me tell you, thing is impressive.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

What will it retail for?


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

Gary Mac said:


> What will it retail for?


I think MSRP is $449. We will probably have it at $399 I would guess, but have not seen the official pricing.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

I will have to check these new ones out, very intriguing...


----------

